# KitchenAid's Dough Hook



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I made my usual cinnamon bread this morning. Like always, I kneaded the dough in my KitchenAid with the dough hook. It says to knead for 10 minutes. After eight minutes the dough hook broke at the base. I couldn’t believe it. This thing is in metal and the mixer is about two years old. I just can’t understand how the hook could have broken.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I know this sounds obscure, but was the bowl fastened properly? My neighbor broke his in a similair fashion. Apparently the bowl wasn't set completely straight in the bracket and it caused uneven torque on the hook and it snapped while kneading dough. Just a thought.


----------



## marzipan (Oct 19, 2001)

omg... i wish i could've seen the look on your face- it must have been priceless!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Those hooks are expensive to replace! Did you have the extended warranty?

Sorry your hook broke...I have heard of it happening, but its hard to imagine.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The bowl was fastened properly and there was no clinging noise either. All was running smooth when it snapped. 



I don't think I have an extended warranty Nancy. Do you know how much it cost to replace?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Sorry. Isabelle, my KA stuff is at home...but I think they have a website [doesn't everyone?].

If I remember, I think my friend Janet spent like $40-50 on a new beater.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

KA dough hooks can be purchased on ebay for much less than $20. I'd look at ebay if I were you.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The KA hook and paddle attachments are cast alloy (liquid metal poured into a mold.) It could be that in the manufacturing process there was a flaw in the material. 
I've made some pretty heavy doughs in my KA and the motor has practically stalled but the hook never broke. I would contact the manufacturer and see what they say. You never know your luck, they might even replace it. (OK so it's not likely but it is worth a phone call.)
Sorry about your broken hook.

Jock


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think someone is trying to tell you that you're baking too much bread


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, I've had very pleasant experiences in dealing with KitchenAid[emoji]174[/emoji].
It certainly can't hurt to call...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I went back to the store I bought this morning. Even though the warranty was over they replace the dough hook free of charge. They couldn't believe it broke in two like that. After I wasn't mixing cement but soft bread dough.



Too much bread Kyle??? Is there really such a thing?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Congratulations, Isabelle!!! That's very good news!

And no...there is no such thing as too much bread....


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

You're right Isa. I guess there is no such thing. As punisment for my heresy, I spent the day in The Lab


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

Kylie!! Did you make those?
And you live in NYC ?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What did you make today Kyle? :lips:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

1) Marbled Rye
2) Italian Whole Wheat Cranberry Walnut
3) Challah


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Those look terrific Kyle! It's too bad I can't just reach into my computer and cut off a few slices of each for breakfast.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Those loaves are beautiful Kyle! 

You have given me hope that I can produce some worthwhile bread even with packets. 2002 is going to be the year I start really learning how to make bread (I've tried it 3 or 4 times so far).

Congratulations.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It looks great Kyle! :lips: 

About the marble rye, you mentionned putting espresso powder to give it colour, does it give the dough a coffee taste?

Have you ever try caramel colour for rye and pumpernickel bread?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

The coffee really doesn't effect the flavor. You can use coccoa powder as well. I havent used caramel color.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Stress fractures are common in aluminum. A simple tap can cause a stress fracture. I once used some dye indicator on carabiners found at the base of climbing areas and was really surprised at the amount of stress fractures which resulted from these things being dropped.

Kuan


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Who"d they belong to..John Harlin?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I remember him! In a former life I worked @Backpaker Magazine


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Must have been a very former life, he's been dead since the sixties, but I'm sure his name lived on at a place like Backpacker. He was fairly famous for the Harlin Direct, up what mountain?....quick....


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

This John Harlin? He was writing Bacpacker books in 1997? Maybe your John Harlin's son?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

RE: What Mountain?

At Backpacker I sold ads. Our idea of Wilderness Adventure was cocktails on the terrace


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Another tough guy. John Harlin was an American climber who died in 1966 trying to push a direct route up the North Face of the Eiger. Wouldn't surprise me at all if the John Harlin you know is his son.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

That would be the sound my jaw would make as it hit the floor.

Contact KitchenAid immediately. Just out of customer goodwill, they should be willing to replace the hook for free. There is no fathomable reason a 2-year old metal dough hook should break. My husband says it may have had some kind of stress fracture to begin with. E-mail them or call them right away.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I like to make _kugelhopf, brioche_, and pizza dough in my KA. God, I'm a carbo junkie.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

They did, check the first page....


----------

